# Maurice Ager in uniform



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Still like my old avvy better.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


>


He seems pretty excited!:laugh:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


>


That is one sexy picture... lol jk...its not that bad though


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jet said:


> That is one sexy picture... lol jk...its not that bad though


i dont know....he looks like a midget in that pic. :clown:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The photo shoot aired live earlier on NBATV and it's on again now.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


>


He looks like a little kid. :angel:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW, is it just me or does our jersey look sort of different?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It may be the lighting.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Blue looks a little strange, but it's probably lighting.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

its the lighting, also now that I see him closer he needs to hit the weight room for muscle


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nick Van Exel II ? :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If he can become atleast half as good as Nick the Quick I will be happy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> If he can become atleast half as good as Nick the Quick I will be happy.


It's the look on his face that resembles Nick. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He's got chicken legs too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He's got chicken legs too.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Why don't we just rename the team the Dallas headbands. Get Dirk on the bandwagon. I mean really. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Why don't we just rename the team the Dallas headbands. Get Dirk on the bandwagon. I mean really. :biggrin:


I think Dirk would look cool with long hair and a headband (cooler than Bill Walton), and look horrible with the short hair he has now.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Why don't we just rename the team the Dallas headbands. Get Dirk on the bandwagon. I mean really. :biggrin:


You really think so?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> You really think so?


 Negative.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Negative.


Yeah.. thats what I thought also.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> How about...


 :laugh: @ him looking like an introspective santa clause in the first pic...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He looks like a prep.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about...


The one on the left is hot. But on the right he just looks funny. :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about...


He's definitely modeling...maybe in front of a mirror(?) :bsmile:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Emo!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He looks like a bell-end


----------

